# 10.5.8 is here...



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

go get it!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Is it good? Concerns? Will it disable all my Google-affiliated software?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Yep I just got the notification from Software Update. I think I will wait a bit for others to pull the trigger first.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Downloading now. I'll go first. Be back hopefully soon.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I bet it's snappy.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Done. Snappy - not sure but the pages load the same in FF but the network Finder requests seems better.


----------



## Brianl (Apr 6, 2008)

Installed here on imac, no difference noted


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*10.5.8*

Took 6:19 minutes from start of install (through a double start-up chime) to the log in window.
Will post later with any anomolies
PS - it seems to have fixed my Google Maps problem (see other post in "trouble shooting"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just backing up first.....


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Just backing up first.....


Doctor Sensible


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Did a total backup, downloaded and installed the 10.5.8 combo updater, and all appears well here...

jb.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep  - I usually use the time to run Onyx as well... - just downloading the Combo now.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Was already backed up... Downloaded the Combo and after 3, (not the usual 2) restarts (past the apple and spinning wheel) all seems well... so far... but can't say I notice anything different, faster or better yet. :yawn:


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Did the upgrade on my MBP. I started it and then went to cut the lawn so I don't know how many reboots were required, etc.

I do see that my RSS feeds on Mail.app is working again. It stopped on July 8th for some reason and is now working.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

screature said:


> Was already backed up... Downloaded the Combo and after 3, (not the usual 2) restarts (past the apple and spinning wheel) all seems well... so far... but can't say I notice anything different, faster or better yet. :yawn:


Xbench scores 10.5.8 a tad better then 6 points over 10.5.7 on my MBP.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> Just backing up first.....


Call me a Daredevil, but it's never even occurred to me to back up before updating. I've never had an update related problem in over 25 years of Apple ownership.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

I guess I should have added this to my first post:

"Not a damn thing is different!"


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

From the combo download page.........


> ....specific fixes for:
> 
> - compatibility and reliability issues when joining AirPort networks.
> - an issue that could cause some monitor resolutions to no longer appear in Displays System Preferences.
> - issues that may affect Bluetooth reliability.


If the Airport fix helps, that'll be enough for me. Downloading combo now....


----------



## rpalace (Sep 17, 2007)

I've been having Airport issues lately. Maybe this will fix it..? We'll see.

Woah - everything is just snapping!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Atroz said:


> I do see that my RSS feeds on Mail.app is working again. It stopped on July 8th for some reason and is now working.


That's interesting ... mine stopped right around the same time too. I'll have to run a clone and do the update and see if it solves my RSS issues.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

FYI see About the Mac OS X v10.5.8 Update.


> Additional Information
> What's included in this update:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow.
Safari is much faster, the finder is really faster... my fridge just got filled up, my lawn mowed and the basement is finished!
Oh wait, I haven't applied it yet, but just the thought of it made this all happen


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I did the Onyx and Combo update thing, no big changes at all (I didn't expect any) and minor changes are too minor for me to have noticed yet. It's all good.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Downloaded, installed, two reboots. No issues so far.

One thing I did notice, my colors look "different" on my MBP post update. Nothing objectionable, just "different."

Did anybody else notice this?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

No issues here either... but wow, it's much snappier!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Did a simple update via software update. No OnyX before or after. No permission repairs either. Went smooth as glass without any issues and works fine.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Update applied.. everything seems good here.

One difference that _I think may have been applied_ - I'll have to check over the next couple of days... my iMac didn't "pop" my external speakers coming out of sleep mode just now.

If this has been fixed, I will be a happy camper!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

...yep - I just tried coming out of sleep mode again, and I can confirm that the "popping" sound has been greatly reduced. Yay!


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

.... I'm still stuck on 10.5.6
Can't upgrade until I see something saying this problem regarding Magic Bullet Looks and my video card is resolved.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

8127972 said:


> Downloaded, installed, two reboots. No issues so far.
> 
> One thing I did notice, my colors look "different" on my MBP post update. Nothing objectionable, just "different."
> 
> Did anybody else notice this?


May have reset your monitors calibration, check in System Preferences>Monitors>Displays>Color

Run the calibration as needed. If you do anything with photography be sure to set the Gamma to PC standards.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> May have reset your monitors calibration, check in System Preferences>Monitors>Displays>Color
> 
> Run the calibration as needed. If you do anything with photography be sure to set the Gamma to PC standards.


I'll try it but the funny thing is that I've never calibrated it as I never got around to doing it with this new MBP. So I'm not sure what it might have changed as there should be nothing to change.


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

*...*

BORRRING!!!

Worst update ever. I don't notice anything.

Thats 2 mins of my life I'll never get back. . . .


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

mguertin said:


> That's interesting ... mine stopped right around the same time too. I'll have to run a clone and do the update and see if it solves my RSS issues.


My MBP RSS is now working, but my iMac one still is not.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I reported earlier that my MBP update went fine. My iMac didn't update well. I started it before going to bed and left it. I forgot to check on it this morning. Tonight I found that it was dead. The instal was stuck for 18 hours. I rebooted and got a very bad error about the kernel and power management not being compatible. No boot up. I restored from my SuperDuper backup (just the files that had changed in the last day), then restored my Email using TimeMachine. Ran some clean up processes (Disk Utility and Onyx), then retried the patch and it worked.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I hesitated to run the update since we are on the road traveling, but I figured why not.
One thing I recently noticed is that a file will refuse to be sent to the trash. I see it in the trash, but I also see it in its original location. Never had that happen before this update.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I had a problem with 10.5.7 and had to restore from the 10.5.6 Combo Update. If I have to restore again, is there a way to just restore just the OS from Time Machine?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

With 10.5.8 I have noticed a couple of things: first and most important to me is that Airport seems to latch-up more quickly when I open the MBA from sleep. The second is that Safari seems marginally snappier.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

thegoat54 said:


> BORRRING!!!
> 
> Worst update ever. I don't notice anything.
> 
> Thats 2 mins of my life I'll never get back. . . .


What did you think was going to happen?


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> What did you think was going to happen?


I'll take boring any day when I'm patching or updating my OS. Much prefer it to having problems.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

hhk said:


> I had a problem with 10.5.7 and had to restore from the 10.5.6 Combo Update. If I have to restore again, is there a way to just restore just the OS from Time Machine?


I don't think the OS is stored on the Time Machine. Apple expects you to re-install the OS before using TM, then doing a software update.


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm happy to report a smooth and easy update! 
I have to say that I really think the color changed on my MBP as well. After updating I noticed the red hues were more vivid and noticeable on the sunset photo I have for a desktop picture: everything seems sharper actually. I think it is definitely an improvement... If indeed there actually was a change to the color displays profile on my MBP.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't say that I notice anything different after the update.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

My RSS feeds in mail.app are working again


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not going to bother with 10.5.8 for the time being, but I see that several posters claim a sudden change in display appearance. With Snow Leopard, the default gamma will FINALLY change from 1.8 to 2.2. Has this already occurred with the most recent update?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Atroz said:


> I don't think the OS is stored on the Time Machine. Apple expects you to re-install the OS before using TM, then doing a software update.


Just to correct the record, this is not true. Time Machine backs up EVERY BYTE of data, including the OS.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Just to correct the record, this is not true. Time Machine backs up EVERY BYTE of data, including the OS.


That's what I thought since you can restore an entire hard drive from TM. But, the question remains, how do you restore or rollback just the OS?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

hhk said:


> That's what I thought since you can restore an entire hard drive from TM. But, the question remains, how do you restore or rollback just the OS?


Use your original install DVD, and do an "Archive install", this will reinstall the Operating system while leaving your data and settings intact. You will also need to install the combo update to bring the system up to whatever version you want.

jb.


----------



## countryharvest (May 24, 2009)

*finally*

works great on my machine


----------



## Demio (Aug 8, 2009)

The update was perfect on my two machines.

Didn't notice anything different after the update, but then again - I have never noticed anything after an update


----------



## brookadams (Mar 18, 2006)

*battery life improved*

I was at 8% battery before the upgrade, now I'm at 37% for some odd reason.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

hhk said:


> That's what I thought since you can restore an entire hard drive from TM. But, the question remains, how do you restore or rollback just the OS?


You don't. At least, not using Time Machine -- that's what "archive and install" on your restore DVD is for.

We've done this topic before, and while it IS possible to do selective restore of folders and such, the system is too complex (and dependent on symlinks etc) to just pull the "system" folder from a previous version and overwrite the existing one. OS 9 this ain't.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Applied the update this morning. No issues, no discernible differences.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Just to correct the record, this is not true. Time Machine backs up EVERY BYTE of data, including the OS.


You are right that the OS is backed up. I guess I assumed it wasn't since it was available on the boot DVD and that an initial Time Machine backup is smaller than the source data. 

However, Time Machine does not update every byte. Have a look at /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd.bundle/Contents/Resources/StdExclusions.plist for a long list of excluded directories. This is likely the reason for the smaller backup than the source data.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Updated through Software Update. Double restart. No problems or issues.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Atroz said:


> However, Time Machine does not update every byte. Have a look at /System/Library/CoreServices/backupd.bundle/Contents/Resources/StdExclusions.plist for a long list of excluded directories.


It doesn't back up those files because they are temp, cache, and log files tied to that particular drive. Apple does not recommend copying such files onto a new drive (for obvious reasons).

So you're correct, I shouldn't have said "every byte" in the literal sense, but what I was trying to convey is still correct: Time Machine backs up everything (salient to the user).


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

chas_m said:


> It doesn't back up those files because they are temp, cache, and log files tied to that particular drive. Apple does not recommend copying such files onto a new drive (for obvious reasons).
> 
> So you're correct, I shouldn't have said "every byte" in the literal sense, but what I was trying to convey is still correct: Time Machine backs up everything (salient to the user).


Catch is if you were to store something in those folders. E.g. Using /var/spool/mail to store mail. 

I went and had a look at my TM backup and I can find no copy of OS Kernel on the disk. Even though there's been a number of OS upgrades and it should have been recorded multiple times. So, although some of the OS does seem to be backed up (e.g. stuff in /Library), the very core of the OS must have come from the DVD.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2003)

*10.5.8 and Google Earth*

Anybody else having trouble connecting to Google Earth servers to activate a account since updating to 10.5.8? Basically, Google Earth opens but can't connect to their serviers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Workstation has frozen 3-4 times since the upgrade, usually sometime overnight. From a quick look at the backtraces after restarts I think that it's possible the newest NVidia kext's that are causing it, ugg. No permissions or drive problems but consistently freezing/hard locking.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

rgray said:


> With 10.5.8 I have noticed a couple of things: first and most important to me is that Airport seems to latch-up more quickly when I open the MBA from sleep. The second is that Safari seems marginally snappier.


After a few days use, I am still VERY impressed by the improvement in Airport performance in the sense that latch-up is MUCH quicker... 

I have had ZERO Airport issues since installing 10.5.8


----------



## pwstoneman (Feb 12, 2009)

Did the update on my two machines (MBP 2.4 and old iBook), no issues or difficulties what so ever. Started the updates, went and cut the grass, came back and everything was happy.

No discernible differences. Smooth and easy, just like a Mac should be.

Paul


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

chas_m said:


> You don't. At least, not using Time Machine -- that's what "archive and install" on your restore DVD is for.
> 
> We've done this topic before, and while it IS possible to do selective restore of folders and such, the system is too complex (and dependent on symlinks etc) to just pull the "system" folder from a previous version and overwrite the existing one. OS 9 this ain't.


That's what I figured. 10.5.7 caused display problems with my iMac so I think I will hold off on this release also.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

chas_m said:


> You don't. At least, not using Time Machine -- that's what "archive and install" on your restore DVD is for.
> 
> We've done this topic before, and while it IS possible to do selective restore of folders and such, the system is too complex (and dependent on symlinks etc) to just pull the "system" folder from a previous version and overwrite the existing one. OS 9 this ain't.


Actually this is what SuperDuper or CarbonCopyCloner are for. A clone or disk image done immediately prior to running an update assures you of the ability to quickly return to "go" if something goes haywire.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

No issues with 10.5.8 here.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

mguertin said:


> That's interesting ... mine stopped right around the same time too. I'll have to run a clone and do the update and see if it solves my RSS issues.


My RSS stopped again. Odd, it first stopped on July 8th and again on August 8th. 

How about you?


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*wireless problem*

installed .8. clouds opened, beams of light poured down, hosannahs rained from the sky. courier delivered large box of unmarked $100 bills. usual update stuff... 
but then... started having some wireless connection problems. my modem regularly needs a restart but this was different. i was having to reboot the computer, a couple of times a restart of the wireless router worked (normally that helps about once every two months or so...)
went to my friend google who discovered this page:
OS X 10.5.8 wireless issues: Airport slow or nonfunctional when on battery - MacFixIt
it suggests a number of things that might be an issue. most interesting is that the problem occurs when running on battery rather than plugged in. 
then i lost the connection. sigh. restarted various things, got back in, then lost the connection. again. hmmmm... i said, let's try this mystery thing about power. was running on battery, changed my chair, plugged in the adaptor and... bingo. immediately (ok, a few seconds...) my connection was back! 
what the heck is this all about??
(macbook 2.0 white)


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

boukman2 said:


> installed .8. clouds opened, beams of light poured down, hosannahs rained from the sky. courier delivered large box of unmarked $100 bills. usual update stuff...
> but then... started having some wireless connection problems. my modem regularly needs a restart but this was different. i was having to reboot the computer, a couple of times a restart of the wireless router worked (normally that helps about once every two months or so...)
> went to my friend google who discovered this page:
> OS X 10.5.8 wireless issues: Airport slow or nonfunctional when on battery - MacFixIt
> ...


See AirPort Client Update for MacBook and MacBook Pro


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Atroz said:


> My RSS stopped again. Odd, it first stopped on July 8th and again on August 8th.
> 
> How about you?


Still working ok here, had RSS items listed as new this morning.


----------



## Griz (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh MY GOD!!!!!!!!

I just installed this and now my cat is pregnant!

Whatever you do DO NOT INSTALL THIS UPDATE!

I need to revert to 10.5.7 _immediately_!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

didnt make a diffrence for it took 15seonds to install


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Still working ok here, had RSS items listed as new this morning.


Mine quit on the 9th, and started again on the 12th. Oh well.


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

FWIW: unboxed a 24" iMac, did Software Update (from 10.5.6) and ended up downloading over 1GB (!) of updates. Needless to say, it took awhile, but it did, and everything works tickety-boo.


----------

